# if my cat was sick from drinking out of the toilet w/bleach?



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

would I know?

I put bleach tablets in my toilet a few weeks ago, and I noticed my cat drinking the water. Yes yes I know, stupid thing to do, but I had to clean the water out of there, and kept the lids closed, but I had company over and forgot to tell them to close the lids 

if he was sick, would I know??


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, that's hard to answer, jazzo. Sometime's it's hard to tell if a cat is sick, because their natural tendency is to try to hide it. It's a survival instinct. You can watch for changes in behavior. Watch for excessive hiding, sleeping, poor appetite. That said, I don't really think drinking a little bit of chlorinated water is really going to cause harm. Don't worry about it, so long as he doesn't drink any more.


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks tims 

I think he's okay, but he's been acting strange, very needy, hmmm.

He doesn't seem sick at all, in fact he's a pain more than ever... running through the house, tearing up the closets, etc... but when I come home from work, he is so needy. His appetite has been good, and he sure isn't sleeping tonight, LOL, he's tearing up closet #1.

I will keep an eye out for him, and will definitely keep my toilet lids closed!!! Thanks


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I imagine you'd see some telling symptoms right away. Those toilet cleaners are quite toxic. Keep watching him, and good luck.


----------

